# Magic Remote??????



## virat_gaur (Aug 27, 2012)

I have seen a few YouTube commercials of the Magic Remote. I can’t help but get the feeling that it’s not as effective as shown in the ads. Or is it?


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are talking about the User Interface of the Magic Motion Remote, it does take time getting used to. I   have an LG Cinema LM6200 series TV and the first few times left me perplexed as the moving and clicking did not work as I had expected. But once you get the hang of it, it is a pretty useful tool. And as far as the responsiveness is concerned, it is second to none and makes your web navigation very easy.


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Magic remotes are the one which are coming up with the current crops of smart TVs. they provide a easy navigation and also makes the channel switch over a lot easier.
I have also seen the video depicting the usage of voice recognition feature in smart TVs which will allow users to switch over the channels with voice command.
Don't you think this is indeed a great innovation but will also make human beings a bit lazy as well...


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi virat_gaur. LG WRman Greg here!

Thank you for your interest in our Magic Remote. I see that you're concerned about the actual effectiveness of the remote. To be honest, the remote works very well -- it's much more useful than using a simple remote with up-down-left-right buttons.  The initial experience is different for everyone.  I have seen people who've never even tried a Wiimote use it perfectly their first time.  Then I've also seen tech savvy people have a hard time with it at first.  But the end result is all the same: once you get accustomed to how it works, you'll wonder how you survived this far without it.  You should try it out at a local retailer shop.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tvLG.

WRman Greg out!


----------

